# Gattuso NON è un allenatore.



## OrgoglioMilanista (17 Dicembre 2017)

Come avevo detto fin da subito: Ringhio non è un allenatore. Ha grande cuore e grinta, ma non è preparato! Qua dentro l'ho visto paragonare a Conte, ma come si fa? Noi siamo passati dalla padella alla brace. Se Montella era scarso, questo lo è ancor di più.

Non fatevi illusioni.


----------



## admin (17 Dicembre 2017)

Fosse Conte non sarebbe stato chiamare per allenare la primavera del Milan.

Sono anni che lo si dice: noi abbiamo bisogno di un super top in panchina. Se arriverà, ci sarà qualche speranza. In caso contrario, continueremo a sprofondare. Il calcio è roba semplice.


----------



## Zenos (17 Dicembre 2017)

Gli ha detto a Silva entra e fai gol senza dare precise indicazioni tattiche e mancavano 30 minuti.


----------



## Pivellino (17 Dicembre 2017)

Post inutile, pure il mio cane sapeva che non avrebbe funzionato.


----------



## Igniorante (17 Dicembre 2017)

Che non fosse un allenatore, quantomeno uno fatto e finito, si sapeva.
Semplicemente, era auspicabile che il cambio di allenatore desse una scossa all'ambiente, in particolar modo ai giocatori.
E invece continuiamo a far schifo.

Ormai è palese che serva un top in panchina (che comunque adesso non era prendibile), ma dubito che i top vengano al Milan a far ridere tutta Italia.


----------



## diavolo (17 Dicembre 2017)

Dovrebbe dimettersi


----------



## Pivellino (17 Dicembre 2017)

Andava preso un traghettatore, uno di esperienza tipo Lippi.
Uno che ci facesse chiudere senza troppi scossoni, Gattuso sarà esonerato dopo che perderemo con l'Atalanta, si perché perderemo.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (17 Dicembre 2017)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Post inutile, pure il mio cane sapeva che non avrebbe funzionato.



Invece il tuo commento è utilissimo.


----------



## Milanista (17 Dicembre 2017)

Squadra di cessi, dirigenza dilettantesca, preparazione fisica da torneo bocciofilo, proprietà inesistente. Forse nemmeno Conte avrebbe potuto fare granché in 3 settimane.


----------



## Pivellino (17 Dicembre 2017)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Invece il tuo commento è utilissimo.



Inutile nel senso che potevi scriverlo nel thread dedicato a Gattuso.
Non che sia inutile la tua idea in merito.
Accipicchia quanto siete suscettibili.


----------



## Clarenzio (17 Dicembre 2017)

ma basta con sto Conte.
Cerchiamo di capire cosa non va e come rialzarci, per fortuna i professionisti del mestiere non sono umorali come certe persone che scrivono sul forum.
C'è ancora una stagione da salvare con 2 competizioni in cui dare il massimo.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (17 Dicembre 2017)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Inutile nel senso che potevi scriverlo nel thread dedicato a Gattuso.
> Non che sia inutile la tua idea in merito.
> Accipicchia quanto siete suscettibili.



Si sono suscettibile dopo l'ennesima figura di m. Della mia squadra. Comunque ti chiedo scusa per l'incomprensione.


----------



## Pivellino (17 Dicembre 2017)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Si sono suscettibile dopo l'ennesima figura di m. Della mia squadra. Comunque ti chiedo scusa per l'incomprensione.



nessun problema ti capisco


----------



## vota DC (17 Dicembre 2017)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Come avevo detto fin da subito: Ringhio non è un allenatore. Ha grande cuore e grinta, ma non è preparato! Qua dentro l'ho visto paragonare a Conte, ma come si fa? Noi siamo passati dalla padella alla brace. Se Montella era scarso, questo lo è ancor di più.
> 
> Non fatevi illusioni.


Montella non ha fallito perché scarso. Remava contro. Mi aspetterei dei retroscena particolari. Già abbiamo su quasi ogni giocatore in scadenza la Juventus che cerca di convincere a non rinnovare per prendere a zero. Non mi stupirei se avesse preso soldi extra per svalutare la rosa del Milan visto che con una rosa peggiore giocava meglio.
Gattuso altro discorso. Con lui si sperava che non sapendo allenare bene almeno motivasse e portasse ad autogestione. Non c'è nessuna autogestione, giocano ancora quelli che di impegnano di meno!


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (17 Dicembre 2017)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Come avevo detto fin da subito: Ringhio non è un allenatore. Ha grande cuore e grinta, ma non è preparato! Qua dentro l'ho visto paragonare a Conte, ma come si fa? Noi siamo passati dalla padella alla brace. Se Montella era scarso, questo lo è ancor di più.
> 
> *Non fatevi illusioni*.


Mai avuto illusioni...
A Gattuso (che avrà sempre la mia stima vada come vada) chiedo solo di chiudere con dignità una stagione catastrofica alla quale nemmeno il miglior allenatore del mondo può invertire la direzione...
I problemi del Milan sono altri...quello che vediamo sul campo è solo una conseguenza...


----------



## Chrissonero (17 Dicembre 2017)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Come avevo detto fin da subito: Ringhio non è un allenatore. Ha grande cuore e grinta, ma non è preparato! Qua dentro l'ho visto paragonare a Conte, ma come si fa? Noi siamo passati dalla padella alla brace. Se Montella era scarso, questo lo è ancor di più.
> 
> Non fatevi illusioni.



Ma come si fa a pensare che il nostro sia un problema di allenatore?


----------



## vanbasten (17 Dicembre 2017)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Come avevo detto fin da subito: Ringhio non è un allenatore. Ha grande cuore e grinta, ma non è preparato! Qua dentro l'ho visto paragonare a Conte, ma come si fa? Noi siamo passati dalla padella alla brace. Se Montella era scarso, questo lo è ancor di più.
> 
> Non fatevi illusioni.



vatti a guardare la partita con la samp.


----------



## Milanlove (17 Dicembre 2017)

Gattuso è semplicemente l'allenatore dei ragazzi, della primavera. Lì era, lì stava facendo bene, lì doveva stare.

Purtroppo però il Milan è gestito da due incompetenti totali, due falliti che fino all'altro ieri non hanno mai ricoperto i ruoli dirigenziali che stanno ricoprendo ora al Milan. E quindi hanno deciso che dopo il disastro (da loro due apparecchiato) con Montella, bastava mettere uno che urlasse "forza, grinta" per raggiungere il quarto posto ad oggi distante non so più neanche quanti punti.

La domanda è:
Hanno scelto Gattuso perchè veramente pensavano che bastasse uno che urlasse "forza, grinta" o hanno scelto Gattuso perchè non abbiamo neanche più un centesimo da spendere per un nuovo allenatore? Incompetenza o povertà?
bah...


----------



## cubase55 (17 Dicembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> vatti a guardare la partita con la samp.



Personalmente inizio con il dire che Gattuso non sarà un allenatore,ma.

Diciamo che Romagnoli non è un gran difensore. Stessa cosa dicasi per Rodrigueez. In fase di recupero sono insufficienti.
Che Bonucci sta giocando come un qualsiasi difensore da serie B o peggio.
Che la difesa nel suo insieme non è altezza e viene spesso presa in velocità in modo ridicolo.Tanto da far ulteriormente pensare a Donnarumma : Ma io che ci faccio con questi brocchi?
Che non abbiamo centravanti che possano definirsi tali. Kalinic e Silva sono inutili quanto Biglia e Chala.
Che Kessie non è certo quello visto lo scorso anno ma che si muove in modo pachidermicomico 
E questa situazione e non ci piove, è la stessa di quella vista con con Montella.
Solo che mentre con Montella si perdeva e questi a parte il sorriso da ebete , diceva che avevamo giocato bene. 
Con Gattuso, a parte vedere la squadra pur nella sua conclamata mediocrità, giocare con più di grinta, dimostra di non essere soddisfatto dei risultati, evita di ridere e ammette che c'è molto da fare. E di notte certamente non dorme...

Non penserete mica che Conte, ammesso che decida di venire al Milan, venga ad allenare con questa squadra?


----------



## vanbasten (17 Dicembre 2017)

cubase55 ha scritto:


> Personalmente inizio con il dire che Gattuso non sarà un allenatore,ma.
> 
> Diciamo che Romagnoli non è un gran difensore. Stessa cosa dicasi per Rodrigueez. In fase di recupero sono insufficienti.
> Che Bonucci sta giocando come un qualsiasi difensore da serie B o peggio.
> ...



ci accontenteremo di sarri che ti devo dì


----------



## cubase55 (17 Dicembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> ci accontenteremo di sarri che ti devo dì



Sarri lo devo vedere con altri giocatori. Perchè e penso tu sia d'accordo, i giocatori del Napoli sono in tutti i ruoli, per classe, superiori a quelli del Milan. Ci dobbiamo convincere che la nostra squadra, a parte qualche buona individualità ( Suso , Bonaventura) è mediamente scarsa.
Io non dico che Gattuso sia un gran allenatore e dovrà fare ancora esperienza. Ma io giudico un allenatore se so, per esempio, che ha anche avuto un ruolo nel mercato . Ma Rino si ritrova una squadra mediocre... e fa quello che può. Teniamo conto che forse non avrà le stesse opportunità di sbagliare che ha avuto Montella...


----------



## danjr (17 Dicembre 2017)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Come avevo detto fin da subito: Ringhio non è un allenatore. Ha grande cuore e grinta, ma non è preparato! Qua dentro l'ho visto paragonare a Conte, ma come si fa? Noi siamo passati dalla padella alla brace. Se Montella era scarso, questo lo è ancor di più.
> 
> Non fatevi illusioni.


Io, non sto scherzando, richiamerei Montella


----------



## danjr (17 Dicembre 2017)

cubase55 ha scritto:


> Sarri lo devo vedere con altri giocatori. Perchè e penso tu sia d'accordo, i giocatori del Napoli sono in tutti i ruoli, per classe, superiori a quelli del Milan. Ci dobbiamo convincere che la nostra squadra, a parte qualche buona individualità ( Suso , Bonaventura) è mediamente scarsa.
> Io non dico che Gattuso sia un gran allenatore e dovrà fare ancora esperienza. Ma io giudico un allenatore se so, per esempio, che ha anche avuto un ruolo nel mercato . Ma Rino si ritrova una squadra mediocre... e fa quello che può. Teniamo conto che forse non avrà le stesse opportunità di sbagliare che ha avuto Montella...


Sarri faceva lo stesso gioco con l’empoli, farebbe giocare bene anne i sassi, è un mago, ma temo non verrà mai


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (17 Dicembre 2017)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> Gattuso è semplicemente l'allenatore dei ragazzi, della primavera. Lì era, lì stava facendo bene, lì doveva stare.
> 
> Purtroppo però il Milan è gestito da due incompetenti totali, due falliti che fino all'altro ieri non hanno mai ricoperto i ruoli dirigenziali che stanno ricoprendo ora al Milan. E quindi hanno deciso che dopo il disastro (da loro due apparecchiato) con Montella, bastava mettere uno che urlasse "forza, grinta" per raggiungere il quarto posto ad oggi distante non so più neanche quanti punti.
> 
> ...


A mio parere lo hanno scelto per tre ragioni...
Nessuno avrebbe accettato un ruolo da traghettatore per soli sei mesi...
Gattuso ha la stima e l'appoggio da parte dei tifosi...
Un esordiente non ha pretese e ''glissa'' sul materiale che gli viene messo a disposizione...ma su questo con Gattuso hanno toppato...perchè conoscendolo non so fino a quando reggerà la parte...prima o poi ''sbroccherà'' e dirà le cose come stanno...


----------



## Willy Wonka (17 Dicembre 2017)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> A mio parere lo hanno scelto per tre ragioni...
> Nessuno avrebbe accettato un ruolo da traghettatore per soli sei mesi...
> Gattuso ha la stima e l'appoggio da parte dei tifosi...
> Un esordiente non ha pretese e ''glissa'' sul materiale che gli viene messo a disposizione...ma su questo con Gattuso hanno toppato...perchè conoscendolo non so fino a quando reggerà la parte...prima o poi ''sbroccherà'' e dirà le cose come stanno...



Già oggi ha messo le mani avanti dicendo che non può fare miracoli. Ma almeno non prendere 3 pandori dal Verona si poteva fare non pensi?


----------



## cubase55 (17 Dicembre 2017)

danjr ha scritto:


> Io, non sto scherzando, richiamerei Montella



Per continuare a vederlo ridere quando si perde? ...No


----------



## Milanlove (17 Dicembre 2017)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> A mio parere lo hanno scelto per tre ragioni...
> Nessuno avrebbe accettato un ruolo da traghettatore per soli sei mesi...
> Gattuso ha la stima e l'appoggio da parte dei tifosi...
> Un esordiente non ha pretese e ''glissa'' sul materiale che gli viene messo a disposizione...ma su questo con Gattuso hanno toppato...perchè conoscendolo non so fino a quando reggerà la parte...prima o poi ''sbroccherà'' e dirà le cose come stanno...



eh però il malefico duo di apprendisti AD e DS sono della serie "a noi del milan non ce ne frega nulla", mettiamo Gattuso e distruggiamolo.

Gattuso con noi finirà definitivamente la carriera di allenatore e non dico rovinerà la sua immagine nei nostri confronti, ma di sicuro sarà ricordato ANCHE per quest'annata disastrosa. "Il Milan di Gattuso", quello che prende gol dal portiere del Benevento, la squadra di serie A più scarsa di sempre, quello che perde 3-0 contro il patetico Verona, quello che... chissà quante e quali altre umiliazioni arriveranno.
Un conto è far fare a Montella il parafulmine con la stampa e i tifosi, un conto è farlo fare a Rino. Perchè carismatico quanto vuoi, eroe è e sempre lo sarà, però ad oggi è l'allenatore del Milan e molti degli insuccessi ed umiliazioni che ci sono ed arriveranno, in parte saranno addebitate anche a lui. Ma a Mirabelli e Fassone che gliene frega, quelli saranno più interisti che milanisti probabilmente, che si umili pure un eroe rossonero come Gattuso, l'importante è distogliere l'attenzione dai disastri totali che stanno facendo loro due.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (17 Dicembre 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Già oggi ha messo le mani avanti dicendo che non può fare miracoli. Ma almeno non prendere 3 pandori dal Verona si poteva fare non pensi?


Facile a dirsi 
Purtroppo questa squadra è mentalmente piatta...gli schiaffoni che ha preso fino ad ora hanno lasciato il segno...
Ovviamente hai ragione quando fai notare che non si possono prendere tre reti dal Verona...ma purtroppo da una squadra demotivata e conscia dei propri limiti c'è da aspettarsi di tutto...



Milanlove ha scritto:


> eh però il malefico duo di apprendisti AD e DS sono della serie "a noi del milan non ce ne frega nulla", mettiamo Gattuso e distruggiamolo.
> 
> Gattuso con noi finirà definitivamente la carriera di allenatore e non dico rovinerà la sua immagine nei nostri confronti, ma di sicuro sarà ricordato ANCHE per quest'annata disastrosa. "Il Milan di Gattuso", quello che prende gol dal portiere del Benevento, la squadra di serie A più scarsa di sempre, quello che perde 3-0 contro il patetico Verona, quello che... chissà quante e quali altre umiliazioni arriveranno.
> Un conto è far fare a Montella il parafulmine con la stampa e i tifosi, un conto è farlo fare a Rino. Perchè carismatico quanto vuoi, eroe è e sempre lo sarà, però ad oggi è l'allenatore del Milan e molti degli insuccessi ed umiliazioni che ci sono ed arriveranno, in parte saranno addebitate anche a lui. Ma a Mirabelli e Fassone che gliene frega, quelli saranno più interisti che milanisti probabilmente, che si umili pure un eroe rossonero come Gattuso, l'importante è distogliere l'attenzione dai disastri totali che stanno facendo loro due.


Gattuso è destinato a ripercorrere lo stesso percorso toccato ad Inzaghi e Seedorf e mi spiace molto per lui come ovviamente mi è dispiaciuto per i primi due...
L'unica cosa che posso (e spero possiamo) fare è mantenere intatta la stima nei suoi confronti come è successo con Pippo e Clarence


----------



## Djici (17 Dicembre 2017)

Quindi mi state dicendo che il super DS non solo ha confermato un allenatore che il 99% del forum ritiene scarso, li ha anche prolungato il contratto con un ritocco del ingaggio, è in più e riuscito a scegliere un non-allenatore per la primavera e ci ha pure messo nel contratto che se saltava montella allora il posto era suo? 

Complimenti al DS.


----------



## Milanlove (17 Dicembre 2017)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Facile a dirsi
> Purtroppo questa squadra è mentalmente piatta...gli schiaffoni che ha preso fino ad ora hanno lasciato il segno...
> Ovviamente hai ragione quando fai notare che non si possono prendere tre reti dal Verona...ma purtroppo da una squadra demotivata e conscia dei propri limiti c'è da aspettarsi di tutto...
> 
> ...



quest'anno è dura però. La squadra fa totalmente schifo, non abbiamo neanche più un mezzo giornale che ci aiuti e in più c'è il confronto impietoso con l'Inter (che spesso ci è stata vicina in questi anni con gli insuccessi e le brutte figure).
Lo scrivo ora che sono ancora lucido e a un livello di frustrazione accettabile: Gattuso è e sarà sempre un eroe. Però so già che se continueremo di questo passo non si faranno prigionieri. Almeno noi tifosi trattiamo l'accozzaglia di giocatori di quest'anno come una squadra (anche se non lo è) dove tutti sono colpevoli quando si perde senza alcuna distinzione. Gattuso purtroppo è stato tirato in mezzo dal gatto e la volpe e alla lunga anche lui purtroppo ne pagherà le conseguenze anche se non ha delle vere e proprie colpe.


----------



## danjr (17 Dicembre 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Quindi mi state dicendo che il super DS non solo ha confermato un allenatore che il 99% del forum ritiene scarso, li ha anche prolungato il contratto con un ritocco del ingaggio, è in più e riuscito a scegliere un non-allenatore per la primavera e ci ha pure messo nel contratto che se saltava montella allora il posto era suo?
> 
> Complimenti al DS.


Infatti dovrà pagare


----------



## Djici (17 Dicembre 2017)

danjr ha scritto:


> Infatti dovrà pagare



Pagherà ma con calma. D'altronde il suo progetto lo potremo valutare solo tra 3 o 4 anni.


----------



## ilCapitan6 (17 Dicembre 2017)

IMHO 

Il tecnico non é pronto: tutti lo abbiamo scritto 
La squadra non é da buttare: capisco l’amarezza, ma bisogna ragionare a mente fredda
Se segnano giocano, se subiscono mollano: ci vuole un tecnico competente e con esperienza perché deve entrare nella testa della squadra 
Gasperini allena ILICIC e Petagna
Inzaghi ha la rosa che ha
Lo stesso Napoli non è formato da 11 fenomeni

Sono convinto che con la stessa rosa Allegri lotterebbe per la CL


----------



## Pivellino (17 Dicembre 2017)

Io sono da giorni che mi faccio una domanda che poi è anche in relazione alla cacciata del preparatore di Montella.
Mi pare ovvio che Mirabelli abbia "commissariato" Montella prima del suo esonero e che abbia preteso la testa del preparatore, e da li in poi - fin quando è arrivato Gattuso - è stato chiaro che si accusava Montella di non aver dato intensità e preparazione fisica alla squadra.
Giusto o sbagliato questo è accaduto. Già su questo io vorrei poter fare tante riflessioni ma tagliamo corto.
Mi domando pure se - arrivato Gattuso - fosse "salutare" il cambio di preparazione in corsa senza aspettare la pausa Natalizia.
Ecco questo mi chiedo, perché sento dire a Gattuso e Mirabelli che alcune prestazioni insufficienti sono figlie di questo.
Noi avevamo bisogno di un cambiamento di risultati e forse in questo modo siamo andati a fare pena con delle squadre ridicole.
Autostima sotto i piedi.
E di tutto questo ritengo responsabile Sor Mirabelli.
Portategli un bel tapiro a quest'uomo.


----------



## emamilan99 (17 Dicembre 2017)

Vallo a dire ai ragazzi della primavera se non è un allenatore.
Se avessero chiamato gattuso, non dico a luglio, ma a settembre ora staremmo parlando d'altro


----------



## Jino (17 Dicembre 2017)

Oddio.....peggio dell'idea di calcio che stava sviluppando Montella è dura....il possesso palla sottoritmo nella propria metà campo in orrizontale.


----------



## Dumbaghi (17 Dicembre 2017)

Ma più di allenare i grandi per poi passare alla primavera che prova vi serve per capire che fa schifo?
Lo sanno tutti dai, dirigenti del Milan in primis


----------



## Djici (17 Dicembre 2017)

Jino ha scritto:


> Oddio.....peggio dell'idea di calcio che stava sviluppando Montella è dura....il possesso palla sottoritmo nella propria metà campo in orrizontale.



E va bene... sarà montella ad avere scelto di non prendere giocatori veloci che saltano l'uomo è creano superiorità numerica.
Riguardati la Fiorentina di montella... se non hai tempo basta rileggere le statistiche di quella squadra.
Il possesso lo ha sempre fatto ma poi accelerava il gioco sulle fasce con gente di tecnica e gambe.
Noi non abbiamo né tecnica ne gambe.
Lo ha pure ripetuto piu volte che serviva un esterno...


----------



## fabri47 (17 Dicembre 2017)

Infatti dopo l'esonero di Montella non mi sono per nulla esaltato. Si sapeva che avremmo sempre fatto schifo, visto che Gattuso non ha mai fatto niente di buono da allenatore. L'errore è stato confermare Montella in estate e, SOPRATTUTTO, non aver preso un attaccante decente.


----------



## Moruboshy (18 Dicembre 2017)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Inutile nel senso che potevi scriverlo nel thread dedicato a Gattuso.
> Non che sia inutile la tua idea in merito.
> Accipicchia quanto siete suscettibili.


Detto così però devi ammettere che è meglio... ;-)


----------



## emamilan99 (18 Dicembre 2017)

Io non la penso così, anzi.
Mi sarebbe piaciuto vedere gattuso sin dal 1 Luglio.. per me ora staremmo parlando d'altro.


----------



## Pivellino (18 Dicembre 2017)

Moruboshy ha scritto:


> Detto così però devi ammettere che è meglio... ;-)



Tutte le cose le si possono leggere con piglio negativo o positivo, questo condiziona la nostra comprensione.
Ma mi sono spiegato come tra persone mature.
Se mi mettevo a battibeccare finiva in un polverone inutile, alla fine conta essersi chiariti.


----------



## DrHouse (18 Dicembre 2017)

Gattuso, oggi, è come una discreta parte della rosa del Milan: non è pronto per questo.

Locatelli, Romagnoli, Kessie, Cutrone, Silva, lo stesso Donnarumma...
tutta gente che ha bisogno di crescere per giocare a certi livelli...

il problema è che i giocatori stanno crescendo con troppe pressioni in mezzo a gente che l'entità del bonifico di fine mese non la merita, e non la avrebbe ricevuta da nessuna altra parte (Montolivo, Abate, Zapata, Gomez, Bonaventura, Suso, Kalinic)...

Gattuso è arrivato in mezzo a un casino enorme, tra punti persi, mesi andati a farsi ******* grazie al cambio modulo e alla preparazione inutile...

è arrivato in un mese in cui ci sono 8 partite in 27 giorni, più Natale e Santo Stefano.

non ha neanche la pausa invernale quest'anno...

di sicuro, aver ricominciato con la preparazione vuol dire salutare un campionato dignitoso: con 5 punti in più persi solo a dicembre eravamo vicini al quinto posto...

io spero solo dia i risultati che aveva il Milan di Ancelotti: arrivare a febbraio con più gambe degli altri...
solo in questo modo può salvare la stagione...

Gattuso però deve riconoscere alcuni errori che commette...
e deve, entro quella data, definire la formazione titolare che si giocherà la credibilità del progetto...


----------



## Jazzy R&B (18 Dicembre 2017)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> La domanda è:
> Hanno scelto Gattuso perchè veramente pensavano che bastasse uno che urlasse "forza, grinta" o hanno scelto Gattuso perchè non abbiamo neanche più un centesimo da spendere per un nuovo allenatore? Incompetenza o povertà?
> bah...


Direi un mix delle due cose, più una terza: che a novembre nessun allenatore "vero" rischia la faccia in cambio di un contratto fino a giugno, chiunque avrebbe chiesto almeno un biennale. Quindi si è preferito risparmiare e tirare fino a giugno con Gattuso.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (18 Dicembre 2017)

In queste settimane ho visto cose buone e altre meno.

La squadra mi sembra più aggressiva, la scelta di passare al 4-3-3 con una formazione abbastanza consolidata è apprezzabile. Si vede più gente in area e l'aumento di carichi potrebbe dare frutti più in la.

Ieri ha toppato di brutto mettendo Cutrone per Rodriguez, proprio da Borini retrocesso a terzino sono scaturiti i due gol del Verona.
Ma va dato tempo a tutti.

Questo:
1) Togliamo Chalanoglu e si sistema tutto!
2) Togliamo Biglia e si stema tutto!
3) Togliam kalinic e si stema tutto!
4) Cambiamo preparatore e si sistema tutto!
5) Cambiamo allenatore e si sistema tutto!
6) Cambiamo ds e si sistema tutto!

E' una politica sbagliatissima!

Si è voluto Gattuso? Diamogli tempo almeno 2-3 mesi per conoscere la squadra, consolidare schemi e meccanismi, rivedere la preparazione... lasciamo sbagliare. 

Tanto ormai le posizioni di vertice sono andate. Le posizioni di EL si possono raggiungere anche con questi 2-3 mesi di transizione, l'EL ricomincia tra 2 mesi.

C'è tempo per sistemarsi, certo serve un ambiente sereno e non isterico come quello attuale.


----------



## MasterGorgo (18 Dicembre 2017)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> Gattuso, oggi, è come una discreta parte della rosa del Milan: non è pronto per questo.
> 
> Locatelli, Romagnoli, Kessie, Cutrone, Silva, lo stesso Donnarumma...
> tutta gente che ha bisogno di crescere per giocare a certi livelli...
> ...



Concordo su tutto. Mi sforzerei di far giocare ognuno nel suo ruolo per cercare di charire ogni dubbio sul valore, sopratutto di bona e suso. Semplificare x valutare bene i giocatori.


----------



## Willy Wonka (18 Dicembre 2017)

Gattuso è tutto fuffa e chiacchiere.


----------



## mistergao (18 Dicembre 2017)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> La domanda è:
> Hanno scelto Gattuso perchè veramente pensavano che bastasse uno che urlasse "forza, grinta" o hanno scelto Gattuso perchè non abbiamo neanche più un centesimo da spendere per un nuovo allenatore? Incompetenza o povertà?
> bah...



Oppure hanno già bloccato l'allenatore per il 2018 e lo tengono lì come traghettatore, tanto sanno che la stagione è andata.
Oppure l'han buttato lì nella speranza che qualcosa risolvesse perchè non sanno dove sbattere la testa...


----------



## Milanlove (18 Dicembre 2017)

Jazzy R&B ha scritto:


> Direi un mix delle due cose, più una terza: che a novembre nessun allenatore "vero" rischia la faccia in cambio di un contratto fino a giugno, chiunque avrebbe chiesto almeno un biennale. Quindi si è preferito risparmiare e tirare fino a giugno con Gattuso.


Potevano mettere uno tipo Pioli come ha fatto l'Inter l'anno scorso. Poi questo non è che avrebbe cambiato chissà quanto le cose, però avresti salvaguardato l'immagine di Gattuso (l'unico che tiene al Milan in quella massa di mercenari tra dirigenti e calciatori), avresti salvaguardato l'ottimo lavoro che stava facendo gattuso in primavera, avresti avuto qualche chance per risollevare un minimo la stagione mettendo un tecnico sicuramente più esperto di un esordiente come Gattuso.
E di tecnici esperti con un minimo di curriculum disposti ad allenare il Milan anche solo per 8 mesi con magari un'opzione di prolungamento in base ai risultati ne trovi a centinaia.



mistergao ha scritto:


> *Oppure hanno già bloccato l'allenatore per il 2018* e lo tengono lì come traghettatore, tanto sanno che la stagione è andata.
> Oppure l'han buttato lì nella speranza che qualcosa risolvesse perchè non sanno dove sbattere la testa...


per come hanno lavorato fino ad ora Fassone e Mirabelli, direi che le soffiate alla stampa non le hanno fatte mai mancare (tipo pedullà...), se ci fosse qualche nome serio già pronto per il 2018, sarebbe già uscito per tenere buona la piazza.

La mia paura è che veramente non c'è manco più un soldo per pagare anche solo un allenatore in più.


----------



## Zenos (18 Dicembre 2017)

Purtroppo Rino è troppo Acerbo. magari tra qualche tempo diventerà un buon allenatore ma come al solito il gatto e la volpe hanno messo in mostra tutta la loro inadeguatezza.


----------



## Jazzy R&B (19 Dicembre 2017)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> Potevano mettere uno tipo Pioli come ha fatto l'Inter l'anno scorso. Poi questo non è che avrebbe cambiato chissà quanto le cose, però avresti salvaguardato l'immagine di Gattuso (l'unico che tiene al Milan in quella massa di mercenari tra dirigenti e calciatori), avresti salvaguardato l'ottimo lavoro che stava facendo gattuso in primavera, avresti avuto qualche chance per risollevare un minimo la stagione mettendo un tecnico sicuramente più esperto di un esordiente come Gattuso.
> *E di tecnici esperti con un minimo di curriculum disposti ad allenare il Milan anche solo per 8 mesi con magari un'opzione di prolungamento in base ai risultati ne trovi a centinaia*.
> 
> 
> ...


Evidentemente non era così, altrimenti avrebbero provveduto in tal senso.....spero.....ma ormai in stò paciugo non sò più manco io a cosa credere e a cosa appellarmi...ma visto che affermi che per 8 mesi ci sarebbe stata la fila per venire a smèrdarsi a Milanello, come mai ci si è ridotti a Gattuso?


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Dicembre 2017)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Mai avuto illusioni...
> A Gattuso (che avrà sempre la mia stima vada come vada) chiedo solo di chiudere con dignità *una stagione catastrofica alla quale nemmeno il miglior allenatore del mondo può invertire la direzione*...
> I problemi del Milan sono altri...quello che vediamo sul campo è solo una conseguenza...



Infatti..
Mi ricordo appunto il Milan tragico di Tabarez che nemmeno Sacchi riuscì a rialzare..e l'anno dopo fallì pure Capello...due da niente..


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (19 Dicembre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Infatti..
> Mi ricordo appunto il Milan tragico di Tabarez che nemmeno Sacchi riuscì a rialzare..e l'anno dopo fallì pure Capello...due da niente..


Questo Milan assomiglia molto a quello di Capello della stagione 97/98
Quello di Tabarez era a fine corsa..si pensò di ''rianimarlo'' con il ritorno di Sacchi ma senza esito positivo...anzi...subimmo una delle più grandi umiliazioni della nostra storia con la famosa goleada dei gobbi a San Siro...
Quello di Capello invece creò molte aspettative all'inizio perchè i giocatori acquistati sembravano all'altezza...
Invece il campo decretò in maniera inesorabile che ci trovavamo di fronte a dei giocatori modesti che niente avevano a che fare con quello che ci si aspettava da loro...
E purtroppo in questa stagione la storia si sta ripetendo...sulla carta tutti ''fenomeni'' ma poi sul campo la mediocrità la fa da padrone...


----------



## Milanlove (19 Dicembre 2017)

Jazzy R&B ha scritto:


> Evidentemente non era così, altrimenti avrebbero provveduto in tal senso.....spero.....ma ormai in stò paciugo non sò più manco io a cosa credere e a cosa appellarmi...ma visto che affermi che per 8 mesi ci sarebbe stata la fila per venire a smèrdarsi a Milanello, come mai ci si è ridotti a Gattuso?



appunto. Questo è il mio atroce dubbio. Incompetenza perchè pensavano che bastasse uno che urlasse a destra e sinistra spronandoli come se fossero dei bambini dell'oratorio o povertà perchè non abbiamo più neanche un soldo da dare a un allenatore nuovo a stagione in corso?
Mi rifiuto di pensare che Oddo, Ballardini, Iachini non avrebbero accettato il Milan mentre hanno accettato Udinese, Sassuolo o Genoa. Cito questi 3 non perchè siano chissà quali fenomeni o perchè li avrei voluti fortemente da noi, ma semplicemente per il fatto che quest'anno sono 3 allenatori entrati a stagione in corso ad allenare squadre che non valgono neanche un centesimo del Milan.
Non esiste proprio che non ci fosse stato un qualsiasi allenatore esperto italiano non disposto a prendere il Milan in corso. Gattuso è stato scelto o per incompetenza o per risparmiare denaro. Assurdo.
Poi ripeto, non avremmo risolto probabilmente lo stesso nulla con l'Oddo della situazione, però una qualche speranza in più l'avremmo avuta rispetto all'esordiente Gattuso, non avremmo rovinato l'immagine di Gattuso, non avremmo interrotto il buonissimo lavoro di Gattuso con la primavera.
Ogni cosa che facciamo, da quelle piccole a quelle grandi, la sbagliamo. E' incredibile.


----------



## sette (19 Dicembre 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Vallo a dire ai ragazzi della primavera se non è un allenatore.
> Se avessero chiamato gattuso, non dico a luglio, ma a settembre ora staremmo parlando d'altro





emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Io non la penso così, anzi.
> Mi sarebbe piaciuto vedere gattuso sin dal 1 Luglio.. per me ora staremmo parlando d'altro.



Non puoi paragonare la primavera con la prima squadra, soprattutto a questi livelli.
Gattuso non può permettersi di urlare a Bonucci "testa di c. che c. fai porc. di." come faceva in primavera, lì i ragazzini reagivano tirando fuori gli attributi perché lo vedevano come una pietra miliare del Milan del passato che ha vinto tutto.
Sai cosa fa Bonucci se succede una cosa del genere? Se ne infischia. E se proprio gli girano, dato che guadagna penso almeno 10 (DIECI) volte quello che guadagna Ringhio, si fa trattenere dallo stipendio la buona-uscita del mister e fa richiamare Montella.


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Dicembre 2017)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> *Questo Milan assomiglia molto a quello di Capello della stagione 97/98*
> Quello di Tabarez era a fine corsa..si pensò di ''rianimarlo'' con il ritorno di Sacchi ma senza esito positivo...anzi...subimmo una delle più grandi umiliazioni della nostra storia con la famosa goleada dei gobbi a San Siro...
> Quello di Capello invece creò molte aspettative all'inizio perchè i giocatori acquistati sembravano all'altezza...
> Invece il campo decretò in maniera inesorabile che ci trovavamo di fronte a dei giocatori modesti che niente avevano a che fare con quello che ci si aspettava da loro...
> E purtroppo in questa stagione la storia si sta ripetendo...sulla carta tutti ''fenomeni'' ma poi sul campo la mediocrità la fa da padrone...



Le analogie sono evidenti però anche lì la base poi ci fu..
Io spero che i vari Bonucci, Romagnoli, RR, Biglia, Kessie, Conti, Silva e Cutrone possano crescere


----------



## smallball (20 Dicembre 2017)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Questo Milan assomiglia molto a quello di Capello della stagione 97/98
> Quello di Tabarez era a fine corsa..si pensò di ''rianimarlo'' con il ritorno di Sacchi ma senza esito positivo...anzi...subimmo una delle più grandi umiliazioni della nostra storia con la famosa goleada dei gobbi a San Siro...
> Quello di Capello invece creò molte aspettative all'inizio perchè i giocatori acquistati sembravano all'altezza...
> Invece il campo decretò in maniera inesorabile che ci trovavamo di fronte a dei giocatori modesti che niente avevano a che fare con quello che ci si aspettava da loro...
> E purtroppo in questa stagione la storia si sta ripetendo...sulla carta tutti ''fenomeni'' ma poi sul campo la mediocrità la fa da padrone...



che culmino' poi con la stagione 98/99 e il miracolo tricolore di Zaccheroni


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Dicembre 2017)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Questo Milan assomiglia molto a quello di Capello della stagione 97/98
> Quello di Tabarez era a fine corsa..si pensò di ''rianimarlo'' con il ritorno di Sacchi ma senza esito positivo...anzi...subimmo una delle più grandi umiliazioni della nostra storia con la famosa goleada dei gobbi a San Siro...
> Quello di Capello invece creò molte aspettative all'inizio perchè i giocatori acquistati sembravano all'altezza...
> Invece il campo decretò in maniera inesorabile che ci trovavamo di fronte a dei giocatori modesti che niente avevano a che fare con quello che ci si aspettava da loro...
> E purtroppo in questa stagione la storia si sta ripetendo...sulla carta tutti ''fenomeni'' ma poi sul campo la mediocrità la fa da padrone...



Odio dirlo, ma codesta analogia la paventavo come possibile minaccia già a Luglio.
La storia dice che le rivoluzioni finiscono solitamente male nel calcio, almeno nel breve termine.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (20 Dicembre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Le analogie sono evidenti però anche lì la base poi ci fu..
> Io spero che i vari Bonucci, Romagnoli, RR, Biglia, Kessie, Conti, Silva e Cutrone possano crescere





smallball ha scritto:


> che culmino' poi con la stagione 98/99 e il miracolo tricolore di Zaccheroni





Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Odio dirlo, ma codesta analogia la paventavo come possibile minaccia già a Luglio.
> La storia dice che le rivoluzioni finiscono solitamente male nel calcio, almeno nel breve termine.


Cerco di rispondere a tutti e perdonatemi se non lo faccio in maniera esaudiente...
Quella stagione fu fallimentare sotto ogni punto di vista...oltre ai risultati deludenti va anche sottolineato il fatto che i giocatori arrivati non portarono nessun apporto...
Così a memoria...gli Olandesi (quelli scarsi) emigrarono in Spagna...Ziege fu insignificante...Cruz venne ceduto anche lui...ed Ibraim Ba....lasciamo perdere 
Forse l'unico di quella ''covata'' che fu veramente utile è stato Leonardo...
La base della squadra di Zaccheroni era formata dai soliti ''inossidabili''...
Maldini,Costacurta,Albertini,Boban e Giogione Weah...
Vennero aggiunti i due ''udinesi'' e le scoperte di Zaccheroni...Abbiati,Sala,Guly e se non ricordo male venne lanciato Ambrosini...
Speriamo in bene ma purtroppo dobbiamo mettere in conto che questa stagione sarà una fotocopia di quella di vent'anni fa...


----------



## Lineker10 (21 Dicembre 2017)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Cerco di rispondere a tutti e perdonatemi se non lo faccio in maniera esaudiente...
> Quella stagione fu fallimentare sotto ogni punto di vista...oltre ai risultati deludenti va anche sottolineato il fatto che i giocatori arrivati non portarono nessun apporto...
> Così a memoria...gli Olandesi (quelli scarsi) emigrarono in Spagna...Ziege fu insignificante...Cruz venne ceduto anche lui...ed Ibraim Ba....lasciamo perdere
> Forse l'unico di quella ''covata'' che fu veramente utile è stato Leonardo...
> ...



Ero piccolo ma la ricordo bene... ricordo che fu anche la stagione del crepuscolo di campioni come Savicevic e Donadoni, che delusero a dir poco, ma anche campioni come Weah e Maldini giocarono malissimo. Ricordo anche bene le polemiche che colpirono Maldini Cesare perchè in Nazionale non toccava (ovviamente) Paolo nonostante le prestazioni pessime. Penso sia stata la stagione peggiore dell'intera carriera del nostro capitano.

Comunque io diverse analogie le vedo con oggi. Anzi, come dicevo a Luglio, la squadra del 98 era ben più forte di questa e i giocatori che erano arrivati, come Ziege e Kluivert, erano ritenuti stelle assolute a livello mondiale, ben altra cosa per dire di Rodriguez o Silva oggi. Fu una campagna acquisti sontuosa, con la ciliegina del ritorno di Capello, eppure alla fine la peggiore dei trentanni di Berlusconi.

Purtroppo ribadisco il concetto ma quando rivoluzioni la squadra devi sempre partire nel modo più silenzioso e umile possibile, perchè raramente riesci ad avere risultati immediati. Forse mai. E su 11 acquisti molti saranno bidoni, come nel 98, è inevitabile.


----------



## impero rossonero (21 Dicembre 2017)

milanlove ha scritto:


> appunto. Questo è il mio atroce dubbio. Incompetenza perchè pensavano che bastasse uno che urlasse a destra e sinistra spronandoli come se fossero dei bambini dell'oratorio o povertà perchè non abbiamo più neanche un soldo da dare a un allenatore nuovo a stagione in corso?
> Mi rifiuto di pensare che oddo, ballardini, iachini non avrebbero accettato il milan mentre hanno accettato udinese, sassuolo o genoa. Cito questi 3 non perchè siano chissà quali fenomeni o perchè li avrei voluti fortemente da noi, ma semplicemente per il fatto che quest'anno sono 3 allenatori entrati a stagione in corso ad allenare squadre che non valgono neanche un centesimo del milan.
> Non esiste proprio che non ci fosse stato un qualsiasi allenatore esperto italiano non disposto a prendere il milan in corso. Gattuso è stato scelto o per incompetenza o per risparmiare denaro. Assurdo.
> Poi ripeto, non avremmo risolto probabilmente lo stesso nulla con l'oddo della situazione, però una qualche speranza in più l'avremmo avuta rispetto all'esordiente gattuso, non avremmo rovinato l'immagine di gattuso, non avremmo interrotto il buonissimo lavoro di gattuso con la primavera.
> Ogni cosa che facciamo, da quelle piccole a quelle grandi, la sbagliamo. E' incredibile.



mi sarebbe andato bene anche reja... Comunque al di la' di tutto secondo me il milan deve giocare con 2 punte davanti , kalinic e' troppo solo... E ha sempre 2 difensori che lo marcano...


----------



## Gunnar67 (21 Dicembre 2017)

Rino a mio parere e' prontissimo, il problema e' che gli hanno dato da allenare giocatori mediocri o gente non adeguata alla serie A. Soprattutto si tratta di giocatori poco combattivi e grintosi (eccettuati forsse Borini, Bonucci e Cutrone). Non e' questione di esperienza, perché la storia del calcio e' piena di allenatori esordienti, quasi sempre ex calciatori famosi, che hanno vinto scudetti al primo anno da allenatore. Mettete Gattuso sulla panca della Juve: credete che andrebbe male?


----------



## rossonero71 (21 Dicembre 2017)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Rino a mio parere e' prontissimo, il problema e' che gli hanno dato da allenare giocatori mediocri o gente non adeguata alla serie A. Soprattutto si tratta di giocatori poco combattivi e grintosi (eccettuati forsse Borini, Bonucci e Cutrone). Non e' questione di esperienza, perché la storia del calcio e' piena di allenatori esordienti, quasi sempre ex calciatori famosi, che hanno vinto scudetti al primo anno da allenatore. Mettete Gattuso sulla panca della Juve: credete che andrebbe male?


Andrebbe bene..


----------



## ilCapitan6 (21 Dicembre 2017)

Quanto conta l'allenatore? Un grande giornalista scrisse che un allenatore per essere bravo semplicemente 'non deve fare danni'.
Per me conta il 25%
Il 75% lo deve mettere chi va in campo. Questo 70% è condizionato dall'allenamento atletico, dalla capacità di Mister e Management di motivarti e spronarti, dall'ambiente, dallo stato di salute, dal livello emotivo, dalla capacità di adattamento a metodologie, campionato, compagni, etc. nuovi. Moltiplicate tutto il numero di nuovi acquisti.

Quante probabilità che - diciamo 8 - otto giocatori nuovi si integrino con gli altri 3, e tutte le variabili permettano prestazioni sopra la media?

Che Gattuso non fosse Guardiola lo sapevano anche le sedie di Milanello. Scriverlo significa scoprire l'acqua calda. Forse il Milan aveva bisogno di un uomo integro, serio, che portasse disciplina e attaccamento alla maglia, sentimento, prima ancora di nozioni futuristiche sui movimenti con e senza palla. Primo: serve una squadra. Un gruppo di giocatori che amino la maglia, che siano disposti a dare tutto in allenamento e durante la gara, che si arrabbino per un pareggio, che si sentano in fiducia, in grado di 'intimidire' calcisticamente gli avversari, che riescano a esprimere il loro potenziale tecnico tattico al meglio. Secondo: si correggeranno i movimenti e gli schemi.

Magari la cura Gattuso servirà a capire che non sono al Milan per lanciare la carriera e che il Milan è un punto di arrivo. Chi di loro pensa che il Milan sia il meglio possibile?


----------



## Djerry (21 Dicembre 2017)

Il problema non è tanto che Gattuso non sia un allenatore, ma usare questo alibi per giustificare nuovamente i giocatori e soprattutto il mercato di Mirabelli.

In realtà dovrebbe essere il contrario: se i giocatori che tu hai scelto ed amalgamato non rendono anche col secondo allenatore che tu scegli, tanto più è manifesto il tuo fallimento da direttore sportivo.

Poi siamo alle solite, come il ritiro dimostra ulteriormente in modo allarmante: continuare a pensare nel 2017 che un giocatore ed un uomo corra di più o si impegni maggiormente perché c'è un sergente di ferro che gli bestemmia e gli urla dietro o perché lo si manda in ritiro lontano dalle famiglie a Natale, vuol dire non aver capito nulla sia di vita che soprattutto di sport.


----------



## Milanlove (21 Dicembre 2017)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Rino a mio parere e' prontissimo, il problema e' che gli hanno dato da allenare giocatori mediocri o gente non adeguata alla serie A. Soprattutto si tratta di giocatori poco combattivi e grintosi (eccettuati forsse Borini, Bonucci e Cutrone). Non e' questione di esperienza, perché la storia del calcio e' piena di allenatori esordienti, quasi sempre ex calciatori famosi, che hanno vinto scudetti al primo anno da allenatore. Mettete Gattuso sulla panca della Juve: credete che andrebbe male?



anche perchè a questo punto che senso ha spendere 250 milioni per i giocatori se alla fine la differenza la fa l'allenatore?
Spendi la metà della metà della metà per il calciomercato, prendi un super allenatore e vai tranquillo in champions...

No, qui si vuol far invece passare il concetto che è giusto spendere 250 milioni per i giocatori, però poi questi in campo devono essere allenati da un allenatore top player, altrimenti fanno pena e si fanno umiliare dai primi che passano. Da noi la colpa è solo dell'allenatore o addirittura del solo preparatore atletico (come se tra l'altro Marra fosse alla sua prima esperienza come preparatore atletico).


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (27 Febbraio 2018)

Come faccio sempre nella vita di tutti i giorni, mi assumo le mie responsabilità. Non so come andrà a finire questa stagione, ma ringhio sta dimostrando d'essere un ottimo tecnico. Ho preso un granchio e chiedo scusa a Gattuso.


----------



## Lambro (27 Febbraio 2018)

il concetto è uno solo :
la qualita' di una squadra si sviluppa in una stagione intera, o su un grosso numero di partite.
mentre il tifoso vive da sempre di ansia e pessimismo, quindi dopo 3 partite gia' giudica, pontifica, estrapola ragioni che crede solo lui siano le piu' esatte al mondo.
poi tutto è invece esattamente l'opposto.

poi casomai fra 7 partite gattuso fa' come pioli l'anno scorso eh..
ma rimane il fatto che i giudizi debbano sempre essere molto equilibrati e soprattutto UMILI, perchè non c'è materia piu' aleatoria del calcio.


----------



## jacky (27 Febbraio 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Come faccio sempre nella vita di tutti i giorni, mi assumo le mie responsabilità. Non so come andrà a finire questa stagione, ma ringhio sta dimostrando d'essere un ottimo tecnico. Ho preso un granchio e chiedo scusa a Gattuso.



Ti fa onore... Nella vita è importante avere sempre un'idea e capire il prima possibile quando questa è sbagliata.

Gattuso è un allenatore valido, chiaramente non si possono usare aggettivi più importanti visto che allena da 10 gare.

Assomiglia molto al primo Conte, anche se a livello di gioco la sua squadra è molto più difensiva e ha meno predominio territoriale.

La Juventus il primo anno di Conte giocava sempre nella metà campo avversaria e recuperava palla a centrocampo.


----------



## sacchino (27 Febbraio 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Come avevo detto fin da subito: Ringhio non è un allenatore. Ha grande cuore e grinta, ma non è preparato! Qua dentro l'ho visto paragonare a Conte, ma come si fa? Noi siamo passati dalla padella alla brace. Se Montella era scarso, questo lo è ancor di più.
> 
> Non fatevi illusioni.



Perchè Mourinho lo è, il mondo è pieno di non allenatori e di ct, lo staff di un allenatore è vario e complesso prevede il prepratore atletico, l'allenatore dei portieri, l'allenatore in seconda, il tattico (a volte più di uno) e l'alimentarista.
Tutte componenti fondamentali e ben orchestrate dal "capo".

Poi se hai giocatori scarsi....


----------

